# Winter Weather Outlook 07-08



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

The winter outlook is out from Mad Man Margusity he says ice storms for the northeast or slop storms that what i like to call them, it looks like the big winners will be in the mid-west, and the great plains good news for u guys payup.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

hmmm. since last winter ive had mixed thoughts about his predictions. he gets trigger happy sometimes. but i dont like that prediction for us. also its a totally different one than everyone else's. we'll just have to see.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*weather 07-08*

Yes he is trigger happy, i really hope he's wrong cause my largest place is now going by the inch, so what r people saying in your area for the winter


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Well all ive seen is what guys posted on here from the farmers almanac and another source.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

i cant decide if i am right on that line for pa or if im out side of it but i guess wel have to wait and see.. im hooking the plows up this weekend.....(its never too eairly) to test them and installing some new strobes. bring it on


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

noaa predictions


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Are those noaa predictions from last year? 06/07?? 

Bossman


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I think you are right Dooouh... 

I think this is for the next 3 months


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just pulled up the farmers almanic online, the little 2 month tease, and it said that the first week of november we have a chance of accumlating snow. Then a few more times throught the month. That would be nice for a change.  

When I saw your first post I thought here we go again :angry:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Bossman 92;409136 said:


> When I saw your first post I thought here we go again :angry:


I was thinking the same thing. Nice spot with the 06/07 dates. F.A. predicts cold and stormy weather for us in Nov with chances of snow and rain. Im being patient after the last 2 years we got ripped off.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

The last 2 years were a big bust. 2 years ago we had a great december with somthing like 9 salts, then the wheels came off, and the rest of the year was a let down. I hope this year is better than the last few.

Bossman


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

I was all preped last year for some salting events and nothing we only used 80 ton where we usually use 180-200 i hope the predictions for the midwest this winter r correct!!!! for once


----------



## Dhouse (Oct 10, 2007)

I think I will do my snow dance :bluebounc


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I posted this a little while ago but here is what the madman is predicting this winter

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=409523&postcount=2

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=409524&postcount=3


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Ive heard both, Ive heard that its suppose to be cold and snowy in the northeast and Ive heard that e are suppose to have a mild and slushy winter. I tend to go with the farmers almanac predictions. They are usually pretty reliable. Hope for the best.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm with bossman on this one, but i'll let you know in may


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

yea you just never know. here in kc we salted 23 x and plow 10 not bad for the midwest


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

kcplowmata;415918 said:


> yea you just never know. here in kc we salted 23 x and plow 10 not bad for the midwest


DO YOU MEAN IN ONE YEAR?

If so Which year? Do you wait for snow before you plow or just replace cutting edges often and the 23 salts do you mean you used 23ton or 23 differ events,

The only reason i am confused is because here south of K.C. we got more snow that K.C. and i think we only plowed 3-4times and about that many salting events

Where in K.C. are you at

But back on Q' Bring the snow on i think we'll not have a good of year as last but more snow than normal (8"-12")

Jay Brown: how much is normal for st-joe


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

powerjoke;416161 said:


> DO YOU MEAN IN ONE YEAR?
> 
> If so Which year? Do you wait for snow before you plow or just replace cutting edges often and the 23 salts do you mean you used 23ton or 23 differ events,
> 
> ...


He could be right. 2 years ago, my buddy 40 miles south of me plowed 16 times, I plowed 7.

Last year, guys in IA had 20+ plowings, I had 10 events here in MN.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We have left the main shop here and salted less than an 1", where Dad has left the other shop 12 miles South of us and had 2-3" on the ground and had full plow event, At the same time our route that is 20mins north a plowable event.


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

FISHERBOY;408886 said:


> The winter outlook is out from Mad Man Margusity he says ice storms for the northeast or slop storms that what i like to call them, it looks like the big winners will be in the mid-west, and the great plains good news for u guys payup.


Every part of the world has one of those quacks.

If you guess often enough once in a while you'll get it right. :waving:

Really, no matter how many coin tosses a person does, the weather will come in due time.

Chill and


----------



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

It has sucked here in Syracuse, NY, for a few years as far as major snowstorms go ( Lake Effect not included )...hopefully this year will be different.


----------

